# Angus Murray



## Charles Stephen (Nov 23, 2007)

would like to contact. Member / Angus Murray


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Moved your post to a thread of it's own, Charles.
If you want to contact Angus Murray you can send a personal message.
Got to the member list -
Top right of page click on view and pick member list
Search members for angus murray
Pick the send PM tab and away you go.
I see you've been around for awhile but this is your first post.
So welcome to the crew and enjoy the voyage.


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Is that the one and only bag piping Charlie Stephen, last heard of resident in Glenrothes?


----------

